# Poodle play date (graphics heavy)



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Since I have stopped going to the dog park for now, I've been working hard getting Bonnie enough exercise. Today Bonnie and Echo were invited to Chili's house for a play date. Echo isn't much of a player, but Bonnie and Chili had a blast. My husband brought the camera:

Ack! Flying poodle!!!!!!!!!!!









"Hey, he looks a little like me!"









Shall we dance?



























Can't catch me!


















Oh, yah?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Water break!









She's distracted! I can get away!


















Oh...hello









Alright, where'd he go...









There he is!











Time for a break









Okay, let's go!









As we left to go home, this is what we saw- Don't leave me!


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

very cute pics! Looks like they had a great time.Onyx gets to meet his first poodle friend next Friday


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So cute, in some of the shots they look like they are dancing. I rarely ever see another Standard in my town, but today, at Petsmart, I met a woman that had two. We stood and talked poodle for 30 mins... it was so much fun to compare , check out everyone's Do... lol I wanted to get her number for playdates, but was too shy. I didn't want her to think I was a complete nut.
My daughter , the teacher said I was like two of her kids the other day... they noticed that they had on the same shoes. She said that they compared and then both agreed that yes, they were the same, So one said to the other , "Do you want to come to my Birthday party?" lol


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

What fun....who needs a dogpark when you can romp around and wrestle with a fellow poodle mate


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Very very cute!!! I wish I had poodles around for Trev to play with. It looks like Bonnie had a blast!! And her hair grew back so quickly!!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Watching two poodles play is the best!! Great pics!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Her hair is about 1/2 inch and curling now. It's only been 2 1/2 weeks! They cut it down to 1/4 inch (maybe 1/8- it was short), so it will be long before I know it.  Maybe I should post a pic on that thread for future reference in case anyone else is afraid their dog will be bald for months and months.

Here's a couple more (like I didn't post enough already! LOL).


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! They really look as if they're dancing in the 5th picture from the top. So cute!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Really nice photos ! I love the penultimate photo in the first post. I could watch dogs playing (or "hunting") all day long ...


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

great pictures!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Really cute, the look like they had so much fun!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the pics. With a fast glance it's like, "Hey, how did Sunny get in there???" Is Chili quite a bit smaller? How I wish Sunny would play like that, or play at all with another poodle. My guess is once he is 100% content, confident and comfortable with his home, with the right dog he will. Great pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I love their energy!!!!!! They look like they're having fun... I fancy joining in myself!!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Very cute! I love the horse impersonations.  (Rearing up and locking forelimbs.) The little guy really sets off Bonnie's color--you can see how much more apricot she is in color. Love Chili's ear color--is he a cream?


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow, looks like they had a blast! I wish I was there. How do you find other poodles to play with? I never see any.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

If you ever had a bad day all you would have to do is look at these pictures to lift your spirits. Talk about pure JOY!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Outwest -- I love love love your photos. What fun! Cammie also has a playmate who looks a lot like her. He is about a month younger than her and we have had a couple of playdates, one of them on a very muddy day. I'm attaching photos, but as you will see, I am not nearly as good a photographer as your husband!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I love the shot of the black boots while drinking water! Yep, since Jake was black (already) I guess I never really realized how muddy he got.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

liljaker, Chili is a lot smaller. He is a Moyen poodle and around 16.5/17 inches right now. He is 8 months old, so may grow a tiny bit. He was a larger Moyen in his litter. His dam is 18 inches and his imported from Russia sire is 16 inches. He is my sister in law's poodle. Bonnie is a small standard, about 22 inches tall. They came from the same breeder, but have different sires and dams, although they share a line a couple generations back. The breeder is breeding two lines: Moyens and standards. Bonnie is small for a standard, but a couple of her siblings are bigger plus she has a larger litters. I guess the point is they are cousins, of sorts. 

peppersbe- great pictures! They look similar colored to Chili. Thanks for sharing yours! 

Rowan, Chili is a cream. He and Bonnie were about the same color as little puppies, although Bonnie had an odd gray cast to her hair that Chili did not have. I chose Bonnie for her personality rather than her color. I totally lucked out when Bonnie got darker and changed hue from a grayish tan to pretty, glisteny orange! Chili has gotten progressively whiter and is almost pure creamy white now except for his orange ears. Bonnie is also registered as a "cream" but everyone calls her apricot when they see her, not cream...so weird that she got darker and turned orange! I would call her a light apricot, although at a year old she could continue to darker like she has been. 

Arborgale, My sister in law was so impressed with Bonnie she decided she needed a poodle, too, although she never wanted a large dog. She chose Chili from the same breeder from a litter of all black puppies. He is the most adorable, sweet little dog I have ever met. Now we have poodle play dates. Bonnie starts whining the minute we turn the corner to their house. She is so excited to see him. 

It's funny because 80% of the breeders dogs are black, 10% brown and 10% cream. We both chose cream dogs.  

liljaker, my last standard wanted nothing to do with other dogs except for my whippet. She learned to play with him, but no others. If liljaker had a house buddy, I bet he would learn to enjoy playing. I think Rowan has said her rescues don't always know how to play.

Thanks for looking at my pics. They had a blast yesterday and both were sufficiently tired in the evening, which is saying a lot with those two! LOL


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I loved seeing your pics of Bonnie and Chili playing. Having so much fun. Thanks for posting them.

And Peppersb, loved seeing yours, too. How funny that the four poodles in these pics are similar in color and size! Thanks.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fantastic photos! They sure enjoyed each other's company! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Just saw the playing photos! What glorious fun they had! You have a wonderful way of catching them at the right moment...very, very nice shots! Thanks for letting us enjoy them with you....evokes the same joy that you get when you see little children playing...gosh, I love poodles!


----------

